#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 龍族的天空 >  > [討論] 如果龍突然出現在世界上人類會有哪些情況？

## 無名龍

突然出現的龐然大物！！！
龍的出現！
人類會出現哪些反應？？？
以上這幾種！！
有建議在提出來吧︿︿～！

----------


## 帝狼

我選人類害怕而攻擊
這是人類的第一反應 就像人類碰到一群獅子 老虎
有武器 不是打 就是逃跑

然後衍生出去 就是 戰爭 為了要消滅牠們
龍幾乎都是大型的吧 身上有鱗片當盔甲 幾乎是刀槍不入的(?
有的還會噴火(?? 
人類因為害怕 一定出動戰車 戰鬥機 戰艦啥的都有

但這之中 會有些人 想研究龍這種生物 想把牠們當白老鼠
所以 上級會下令 活捉 危險性太高的話 讓牠們斷手斷腳 想辦法把他們弄昏
還是沒辦法 將就點 拿屍體當研究材料吧!

以上都是有可能的!!!!


會好奇跟牠們接近的 想跟他們溝通的
我想屈指可數吧
如果是我 就會想接近牠們 確定有沒有危險性
沒有危險 再跟牠們溝通看看!!

----------


## 迷思

我的想法是：2.人類們因為好奇而接近

若說是否發生功擊行為或是諦結友好關係，
應該是依據進一步的互動而定。
如果龍方沒有侵略性的舉動，
那我相信人類也不會去丟飛彈了。

所以大家要作好龍喔~ ^^

----------


## 狂龍狼朔

佐龍認為~假設在一般狀況下~可能都會因為害怕而攻擊!!或著就是惡心的人類把它們抓去做實驗~要說溝通的話.....應該在古代才會出現吧@@"

好奇接近的人也有~只是究竟對於對方有何舉動就不在狀況內~就要看狀況嚕!!

外星人大該會跟第一項差不多!!!

但是還是選第一個~比較合理化吧!!雖然不想這麼說= ="

----------


## DragonRich

我是選"有人出來溝通"啦
以上選項我也覺得都有此可能...

就當作"龍"們是屬於"理性的"生物,可能除了語言以外,溝通應該是可行的~

(不過,應該"讚成把龍趕出地球的"人可能會比較多吧....)

----------


## 夜陌客

以就我個人看電影的經驗~~
和一些新聞實事~~
應該是會先和入侵者談判~再做決定~~
如果是好的話~~
我想各國國防部還是會要求龍族們離開~~
但是如果談判不好的話~~
不用說~就是馬上開打~~
不過我認為比較可能能馬上開打!!
因為許多一般人都認為像龍這種身軀龐大的獸類~~
都是不會說話的野獸~~

----------


## 德雷克

:jcdragon-hi:  
雖然我的想法好像有點天真，但我希望事情是這樣，就把龍族當作客人嘛！
和它們做文化交流，認識彼此，搞不好人類也可以去他們的星球參觀，甚至
可以成為聯盟。

----------


## 藍龍凱藍卓斯

會出現'魔物獵人'or獵人魔物...的情況巴...
我投1 畢竟人類大多都是這種型的

----------


## 奇奇

我相信人類一開始會好奇而接近!
雖然說龍強而有力,但畢竟是動物,對人類的武器來說是沒有用的
((此指正常定義的龍...我想這是令獸們憤恨又無法改變的事實
而且我之前在地理台有看過,人類科學家幻想有龍存在的而錄製影片等等的,
所以人類是希望龍存在的!
我想這不可置疑,因為龍在各國都是很重要的"文化"
除非在古代,人類會被龍殺,才要盡力消滅龍
現代人殺動物是會被撻伐的
更何況如前面所說龍對現代人沒有殺傷力...
正常來講是>>抓一隻>>研究解剖養
也就是((因為好奇而接近>>抓來研究>>動物園
而我也認為人類會設一個保護區給龍,就像其他許多瀕臨絕種的動物一樣
我比較從文化上來說囉~

----------


## 闇影龍

某龍覺得人類因該會想方設法的把龍抓起來並且做實驗之類的.....

這不就是人類的想法嗎??.......

不懂的物體總是要了解清楚...

----------


## 亮羽

我選作實驗
面對不了解的東西
當然是先了解好
加上很多生物學家一定想冠上
解開龍的謎底的生物學家的名號
不過一定會先殺一隻

----------


## 月牙

我選擇1
原因有二
a.人類過份排斥外族
b.龍族過份高傲,不屑與人類交談

----------


## 雪之龍

我選1號.
我覺得第1點是一定會的啦...
畢竟這是人的本性...
但是第5點就要看人類抓不抓得到龍啦...
這個可能性蠻大的..呵...

----------


## 蘿蔔

因為長相奇怪而害怕
因為害怕所以攻擊
是人類本性吧……
肯定會開始攻擊，然後抓幾隻做實驗，或者馴化（不會吧，龍騎士~）
當然要是龍類強勢一點的話，肯定是要開始人類毀滅計畫了
對龍類來說人類沒用處，跑來跑去的太煩龍了，殺掉！

----------


## 警犬

那龍會先被人類攻擊
可能還會動用核彈吧
反正能用的都出來打

看過"第九禁區'沒有?
主角原本要被大卸八塊
因為他很有價值
連黑幫也要搶

龍的命運也不過如此吧

除非是神龍出現在東亞地區
或許他會被迎接喔?

----------


## 哈貝特洛特

我認為........人們應該會認為那或許只是xxxx或ooooo在拍戲而已吧!畢竟要出現那麼大的生物，應該會很難承受進入有大氣壓力的地球吧!(被摩擦力燒成灰燼)(這什麼爛理由?)

----------


## wingwolf

雖然很想選比較和平的選項，但是……
就目前人類的情況來看，1最有可能，接下來是5

其實現實就有很多例子啊
看到少見的或是變異品種的生物後，基本上都是帶回研究吧
如果對方弱一些或沒什麽攻擊力，像新細菌新植物之類，就直接采回研究所
如果遇到強的生物，像大王烏賊，肯定就麻醉槍炮伺候了……

可以想象如果目前人類突然在自己中間發現有妖怪存在
人類會怎麽誇張地處理……
（ 《寄生獸》 裏就有一段類似的屠殺情節）

----------


## 羽翔

我選1.人類們因為害怕而攻擊！
這個可能性算是蠻大的

當人類發現對自己很不利的生物出現時幾乎都會發動攻擊
大部分的人類都是這樣的。

----------


## DDdragon

> 禁止無特殊理由全文設定用付費隱藏 已直接編輯
> By 網管 J.C.


兩百年沒有出現了  不知道還有沒有受記得我哈哈 (混亂般的日子呀

因為等等要考研究所了所以就來這裡放個輕鬆

不過很可惜這個主題對我來說  意義卻不太一樣

**** 目前付費閱讀功能尚未恢復，若欲閱讀請與原作者聯繫。 ****

考試完以後這篇會自暴

對於龍的喜愛我敢保證不輸給一些人的~

但是我實在很不希望我真的看到他們

因為當太接近的時候可能換回來的卻是一種傷害

在現存的流連中我已經很滿意了   滿足了

----------


## 川狗

本犬認為是[1]
"大多數的"人類對未知的事物都會感到害怕
而且人類還有一句話是[非我族類,其心必異]
所以......

題外話:今天剛看完馴龍高手XD
(夜煞好可愛...>////<)

----------


## 狩影

可能是1.吧
如果出現在歐美的話
那就是一定的了
但是在亞洲的話
可能就會當場膜拜吧

----------


## 洪荒渾沌

我認為答案不是1就是5
人類嘛...
對不了解的生物
不是抓起來實驗
就是滅絕後患

----------


## 藍焰

不是因為害怕而攻擊，就是被抓去做實驗
對於只出現在神話或小說中的生物，如果真的出現，會因為龍的強大力量而害怕，不過 到也要看打不打得贏啦！說不定龍一砲攻過來，一個軍隊就這麼沒了呢！ :jcdragon-mad-ebby:  
被抓去做實驗是因為人類不了解龍，在神話和小說中龍都是非常強大且神祕的生物，說不定會抓去解剖，看看他們是怎麼從嘴巴中發射出火球的

另外說一個，在東方(亞洲)說不定會被當成神一樣崇拜呢！每天供奉，多好的生活阿，把人類踩在腳下，不過一定要是東方龍(廟裡的那種

----------


## Silver．Tain

這就如同你家附近出現庫斯拉一樣吧@@

他們一出現人類不就是馬上出動國家武力進攻消滅

這是一樣的情行吧...  :狐狸哭:

----------


## 天涯峋狼

我選擇第一個

人類會因為害怕而攻擊

大多數的人類應該都是如此吧!

對於未知的事物感到懼怕

而想要消滅牠~

----------


## 我不是狼

> 可能是1.吧
> 如果出現在歐美的話
> 那就是一定的了
> 但是在亞洲的話
> 可能就會當場膜拜吧


出現在亞洲恐怕會更慘，中國南方有個地區的人很喜歡吃珍稀生物……  :Mr. Green:

----------


## 自然農子

恩........看他是出現在哪裡吧，出現在西方國家一定馬上被當成敵人，若是在東方國家可能會被當成神獸而受到供奉((可能而已

一般來說，總覺得會因好奇而接近龍的大多是膽子大、不怕死、無視於動物本能的比較多，那小孩子呢？可能會吧，但剛接近那頭龍大概就會被大人打死了((以為他要傷害小孩子。

----------


## 火蜥蜴-555

有沒有可能像某些電影一樣派一群尖兵先去確認友好關係
(千萬不要是美國派去...

----------


## Daniel

人類永遠對未知生物充滿“好奇”。
至於攻擊，那是軍方的事情...即使是攻擊也絕對要捉一只回去研究研究~
至於活捉...那個就不一定了...
不過可以肯定的是...被捉回去做研究、實驗是必然的...

----------


## 亞格雷特

大部分人類認為龍是一種野生動物
不會認為他們是有智商、語言以、科學技術及文化的
所以通常會因為害怕他們攻擊而攻擊
以上是我的想法

----------


## ma星云

人類對未知(不可掌握)的東西,第一個反應就是滅掉吧?

----------


## 小藍龍

大概是1.5.6.吧=w=
7.敝龍想可能只有小說家有可能~
1.和6.好像差不多=w=
看到龐然大物不管是善意還是惡意人類大部分都會先攻擊再說...
亦或是把未知生物抓去研究研究...

----------


## 斯冰菊

本狼想人類的第一反應還是攻擊吧。畢竟人類的自大性格是難以磨滅與根除的。第二個反應應該就是做實驗，人類的好奇心在這裡老是用錯地方。不過，本狼想人類最後還是會輸吧！！！ :wuffer_laugh: 畢竟體型就差那麼多倍了。(如同最近很紅的《進擊的巨人》中最大型巨人與人類的身材差異。)

----------


## 狼の寂

小寂覺得一開始最有可能的就是對龍展開攻擊
根據小寂看的電影，人類主要會分為幾種:

1，主戰派:通常許多軍事部門的將領與一些神經質的平民(?)，看到巨大的威脅出現，第一個念頭就是消滅掉對方
，2主和研究派:會產生一種能否進行和談，抑或是能否活捉來觀察，研究一番，必要時會做出殘忍且痛苦的決定
(通常此一種人極為少數，且多半權利不夠大，因此常常無法改變決策
3，親和派:他們會試著了解其出現的目的，並主動接近牠們，希望能藉此幫助牠們(此種人類同樣極為少數)
4，訂定契約者:  欸...  這種人多半是科幻迷，或者是信仰的崇拜者，在電影裡面大多都是死得很慘的...OAO
但小寂不這麼認為，這種人可以說是愛護牠們，也或者是只是單純的覬覦龍的力量(?  = w =

5，產生畏懼之心者:通常此種人占絕對多數，他們對龍感到畏懼，害怕，因此躲得老遠的，然後多半希望軍隊能夠解決掉牠們(?)


若是龍是真實存在的，且現身了那該有多好~
但是這就意味著龍族的悲歌...
龍族現身之後肯定會被人類殘害，最後走向滅絕之路   OAQ
因此，就算是真的有龍，小寂也不希望牠們現身於人類面前，這樣至少牠們能夠繼續的活在世界的某個角落

人類=萬惡的根源

----------


## 幻影魔狼

如果是根據正常人類的做法
可以會殺了他或是抓去實驗

如果是本狼
本狼會主動跟他締結契約www

----------


## 狗熊

> 3，親和派:他們會試著了解其出現的目的，並主動接近牠們，希望能藉此幫助牠們(此種人類同樣極為少數)
> 4，訂定契約者:  欸...  這種人多半是科幻迷，或者是信仰的崇拜者，在電影裡面大多都是死得很慘的...OAO
> 但小寂不這麼認為，這種人可以說是愛護牠們，也或者是只是單純的覬覦龍的力量(?  = w =
> 
> 若是龍是真實存在的，且現身了那該有多好~
> 但是這就意味著龍族的悲歌...
> 龍族現身之後肯定會被人類殘害，最後走向滅絕之路   OAQ
> 因此，就算是真的有龍，小寂也不希望牠們現身於人類面前，這樣至少牠們能夠繼續的活在世界的某個角落


是阿!要是真的是龍現身就真的太好了 :wuffer_laugh: ,不過再想想後就覺得算了`畢盡的確如果現身的話下場就是被當成怪物消滅了吧 :wuf_e_frown: 

``````自己是選7.雖然自己其實也不是個科幻迷,只是有個好奇心而已 :wuf_e_wink: .

----------


## 凔藍

敝龍認為人類有什麼反應跟龍的體型大小有關
如果出現非常巨大的龍, 人類必定會發動攻擊
體型跟人類差不多的話會以為是拍戲而不管

----------


## 暗月蒼狼

受了上古捲軸：天際的影響
總覺得是1.
因為人們總是會對未知的東西感到畏懼

----------


## 黑倫

總覺得是:人類們因為害怕而攻擊
人類因為有很多事物因害怕而攻擊
而且對未知的生物更容易感到害怕
後者才是 人類們把它活捉後實驗等問題

----------


## 翠龍

這是個好問題.我思考了一段時間 :jcdragon-tired: .最有可能的是1.4.5.但其實這要看龍當下的反應.跟第一時見到他的那人的反應.這是引響後續的關鍵.因為當下這樣做.事後可能會這樣.請看下方舉例推測
一.若假設龍跟其他動物一項.是雜食/肉食動物.若他將見到他的人殺死.甚至主動出擊獵食地盤上的人類.那情況有可能是以下這幾種
1國家依動物法.中那條.若野生動物攻擊人甚至將他致死.則該名動物也該處死.因此國家派直升機獵殺他
2若受害者是村落或部落較仁慈或較弱無法回擊.則可能會遷移.不去惹龍.互不相見
3.....
二.若假設龍跟其他動物較不同或他是草食動物.不會刻意主動攻擊人.那情況有可能是以下這幾種
1.見到他的第一人.是比較恐懼/調皮的人.因此對龍丟東西.來保衛自己/挑逗他.結果龍不高興.因此對他發動攻擊.看見其他人也以為他也是這樣.因此也發動攻擊.事情因而一發不可收拾.人也為了保護自己而出軍.殺死龍
2.見到他的第一人.是比較和樂/好奇/善良的人.結果玩了起來.而他慢慢地告訴其他人.其他人也願意試試而非攻擊.結果龍成為該城的吉祥物/夥伴
3.....
三.....
但這其實也要看這國家的性質.請看下方舉例推測
負面:
若這國家較慘忍/自大.那則可能會將龍抓起來.把他給王當寵物養.或奴隸他.抓到動物園為了觀光.強迫他雜耍給觀眾看
若這國家較封閉/好奇.那則可能會將龍偷抓起來.對他做不人道的實驗.做完沒用或操死後再結頗研究他.然後在試吃他
正面:
若這國家較善良/和樂.那則可能會將龍帶到保護區隔出一塊地磚給龍的地盤.並派兵保護他
註:以上是針對龍單一出現的情況

----------


## nnmushroom

我觉得中国人看到龙大概会先想这是不是保护动物，如果不是，“能不能吃，好不好吃，怎么吃”；老美则会直接部队接管，拉去解剖；只有小日本的二货才会闹出诸如“怪物猎人”、“缔结契约”的乱子……

----------


## 鳄作剧

嘛，平民應該會接近，溝通，中二的肯定會想到契約。
有錢的貴族應該會想要龍皮大衣，龍頭裝飾什麼的。
更高層估計會想要龍提供什麼原料製造生物和武器，還有幫助其繁衍，
溝通不了估計就會活捉，
再不行就會考慮他國的因素毀滅掉吧。

----------


## 豆子哥小飛

嗯……我選人類們認為在拍戲而不理會@@
其實像我真的就不會理會（
雖然我超想看到龍//
但如果我真的看到可能會被嚇昏###

----------

